#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-01
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-02
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316388#p316388> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316218#p316218> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσει
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2331-1: LibreOffice vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2331-1/>
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα !
<pappasadrian> γεια salih-emin
<salih-emin> ηρεμία βλέπω
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2329-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2329-1/> || USN-2337-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2337-1/> || USN-2336-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2336-1/> || USN-2335-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2335-1/> || USN-2334-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/us
<pappasadrian> τα κλασσικα :D
<salih-emin> ε ναι
<salih-emin> πάνε εκείνες οι εποχές που ο μόνος τρόπος να μιλάς με κόσμο ήταν το IRC :|
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2326-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2326-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-03
<salih-emin> Καλημέρα
<takis-niaou> hi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2338-1: Lua vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2338-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2339-2: Libgcrypt vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2339-2/> || USN-2339-1: GnuPG vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2339-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-04
<demi> kalimera
<demi> Ξερει κανείς πως μπορώ να εγκαταστησω Ubuntu σε laptop toshiba?
<work_alkisg> Όπως συνήθως... :)
<demi> το προβλημα εόιναι πως δεν ανοίγει το CD  με τα ubuntu στην εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή
<work_alkisg> Είτε έγραψες λάθος το CD, είτε δεν ρύθμισες το BIOS να ξεκινάει από CD
<work_alkisg> Υπάρχει κανένα CD που να κατάφερες να ξεκινήσει; π.χ. κάποια έκδοση windows;
<demi> τα έκανα και τα 2 σωστά alkisg
<demi> οχι κανενα
<work_alkisg> Αν βάζεις CD εγκατάστασης Windows και δεν ξεκινάει, τότε δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά το BIOS
<demi> δεν το εχω κανει αυτό γιατί τα windows ειναι εγκατςεστημένα
<work_alkisg> Δοκίμασέ το για να ξέρεις ποιο από τα 2 παραπάνω έκανες λάθος
<work_alkisg> Αν φταίει το CD ή το BIOS
<work_alkisg> Μην προχωράς σε εγκατάσταση, απλά δες αν ξεκινάει
<demi> οκ
<demi> δεν ξεκινάει ουτε για τα windows xp. Το laptop έχει προεγκατεστημένα τα windows 8, για τα οποία δεν εχω cd. νομίζω πως υπάρχουν σε ξεχωριστο διαμέρισμα και επαναφέρονται μέσω του BIOS.
<work_alkisg> Ποιο ubuntu κατέβασες, π.χ. 12.04 i386 ή 14.04 amd64;
<demi> 14.04 i386
<work_alkisg> Επειδή έχεις uefi δεν μπορείς να βάλεις i386
<work_alkisg> Κατέβασε το amd64
<demi> το amd64 είναι συμβατό με toshiba satellite c855 και επεξεργαστή i3 ?
<work_alkisg> nai
<demi> θα το κάνω και ελπιζω να λυθει το προβλημα... ευχαριστώ
<nick___> Καλησπερα. Εκανα απεγκατασταση το cairo dock αλλα αυτο καθε φορα που κανω επανεκινηση τον υπολογιστη ξανα εμφανιζετε .Πως μπορω να το αφαιρεσω. Την απεγκατασταση την εκανα μεσα απο το κεντρο λογισμικου.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2340-1: procmail vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2340-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-05
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<work_alkisg> Καλημέρα
<salih-emin> τι γίνεται ?
<Tassos> παιδιά αναζητόντας με το grep σε ένα *.log file μου λέει "Το δυαδικό αρχείο lala.log ταιριάζει"
<Tassos> γιατί ;
<Tassos> :/
<salih-emin> πως χρησιμοποιείς το grep ;
<salih-emin> Tassos, πως χρησιμοποίησες την εντολή grep στο τερματικό ?
<Tassos> βασικά το χρησιμοποιώ σε αρχείο του modsecurity
<Tassos> και δίνω grep 'spam' modsec_audit.log
<Tassos> ή
<salih-emin> δοκίμασε cat /diadromi/modsec_audit.log | grep spam
<Tassos> salih-emin:  grep "spam" /var/log/apache2/modsec_audit.log
<Tassos> γιατί με το cat ?
<Tassos> για να το δοκιμάσω..
<salih-emin> το cat θα εξετάσει τα περιεχόμενα του αρχείου και το grep θα αναλάβει με να προβάλει μονο αυτά που έχουν την λέξη spam
<Tassos> salih-emin:  cat /var/log/apache2/modsec_audit.log | grep "spam"
<Tassos> Το δυαδικό αρχείο (κανονική είσοδος) ταιριάζει
<salih-emin> wtf ?!
<salih-emin> για δωσε μου λιγο χρόνο
<Tassos> :/ δε ξέρω γιατί.. και τι σοι σφάλματα είναι αυτα.. :/
<salih-emin> να δω και εγώ
<Tassos> όσο θες και ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο ;)
<salih-emin> δοκιμασε λιγο με καποιες παραμετρους
<salih-emin> grep -a --text
<Tassos> όπως;
<Tassos> οραία! :D τώρα έβγαλε αποτελέσματα
<Tassos> ;)
<salih-emin> win !
<Tassos> έχεις μήπως κάποια εξήγιση;
<salih-emin> ναι
<Tassos> επειδή έχει και διαδικά πράματα μέσα ; και του είπαμε τώρα σαν text ; κάτι τέτοιο; Θα μπορούσες να μου πεις; :)
<salih-emin> αννάλογα το αρχείο το grep απαντάει
<salih-emin> επειδή είναι binary
<salih-emin> σου απαντά απλά "ναι φιλαράκι αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι μέσα"
<salih-emin> αλλα δεν σου τα βγάζει στην οθόνη
<salih-emin> όταν του λες -a --text
<salih-emin> του λες "ναι αλλα θέλω να μου τα δίξεις ρε συ"
<salih-emin> ααα.... "οκ... παρτα"
<salih-emin> με πιάνεις ?
<salih-emin> δώσε ένα file /diadromi/to/log
<salih-emin> για να σου πει τι είδους αρχείο είναι
<salih-emin> file /var/log/apache2/modsec_audit.log
<Tassos> ααα!! μάλιστα! πολύ ωραία σωστά .. κατάλαβα απόλυτα.. ;) σε ευχαριστώ πολύ
<Tassos> σωστό με το file μπορώ να δω
<Tassos> για να σου πω
<Tassos> salih-emin:  δε λέει binary : /var/log/apache2/modsec_audit.log: data
<Tassos> data :/ οκ πάντως δε λέει text
<salih-emin> έτσι ακριβώς
<salih-emin> αν ήταν κείμενο
<salih-emin> θα έλεγε ASCII text
<Tassos> και εμείς του λέμε παραπάνω να τα εμφανίσει ως test ?
<salih-emin> yeap !
<Tassos> μάλιστα ;) ωραίος
<Tassos> όμως το αποτέλεσμα μου είναι εδώ :
<Tassos> http://pastebin.com/AWayfuGe
<Tassos> θα με βόλευε να ήταν ποιο αναλυτικά
<salih-emin> δηλαδή ποια πληροφορία ψάχνεις ?
<Tassos> να το εμφάνιζε κανονικά π.χ. 10- 50 -100 γραμμές... όσες είναι τέλος πάντων που περιέχουν την ip
<Tassos> θα ήθελα να δω το πλήρες log
<salih-emin> εννοείς οτι δεν χωράνε όλα στην οθόνη ?
<Tassos> ή όλα τα πλήρες logs που αφορούν την συγκεκριμένη ip
<Tassos> με την παραπάνω εντολή δλδ
<Tassos> δε με βοηθάει να δω πράγματ για την ip αυτή στο αρχείο καταγραφής
<Tassos> δε βλέπω τίποτα απολύτως βασικά, μόνος πως υπαχει
<salih-emin> οταν ανοίγεις σκέτο το log αρχείο βλπεις περισσότερα?
<Tassos> ναι η καταγραφή ενός συμβάντος που αναφέρετε σε μια ip στο mod_security δεν είναι σε μια γραμμή.. λέει και άλλα και έτσι δε τα βλέπω
<Tassos> ναι ναι
<Tassos> πολύ περισσότερα..
<salih-emin> ωραία δοκίμασε :
<Tassos> και τώρα μου εμφανίζει τα αποτελέσματα σε 6 στήλες ( προσπάθησε να τις διακρίνεις )
<salih-emin> cat /diadromi/toulog | grep -a --text > ~/apotelesma.txt
<Tassos> που η δεύτερη και ειδικά η τέταρτη δε καταλαβαίνω ΚΑΝ έτσι όπως τα δείχνει.. τι σημαίνουν
<Tassos> όχι τα ίδια μου δείχνει πάλι :.
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> μήπως το modsecurity δουλεύει έτσι με το grep
<salih-emin> ναι ακυρο
<Tassos> ;
<salih-emin> εδώ το grep θα σου εμφανίζει μονο τις γραμμές
<salih-emin> που έχουν την λέξη που αναζητείς
<salih-emin> πρέπει να το κάνεις διαφορετικά
<Tassos> τα εμφανίζει με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ; και μήπως α!! ναι η τέταρτη στήλη μου δείχνει σε ποια γραμμή είναι ; ;)
<salih-emin> με συνδυασμούς
<salih-emin> awk και sed
<Tassos> awk και sed ;
<salih-emin> ναι με αυτά (είναι λίγο ζόρι) είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να τσιμπάς προτάσεις
<Tassos> μήπως όμως το χαλάω με τις τελείες που βάζω ; cat /var/log/apache2/modsec_audit.log | grep -a --text "11.11.11.11"
<Tassos> ή μήπως τώρα το πρόβλημα μου είναι στο ότι αναφέρετε στην γραμμή 5 ( από την 5 μέχρι την 25 βασικά ) την πρώτη φορά  μετά στην 345 .. μετά το βρίσκει στην 1145
<Tassos> και έτσι δε μπορεί να τα "κόψει" ;
<salih-emin> οχι απλά σπου εμφανίζει μονο σε αυτές που περιλαμβάνονται
<Tassos> και όπως είπα το mod security μου δείχνει την ip και μετά έχει καμία 15+ γραμμές με πληροφορίες που αφορούν αυτή την ip και τον λόγο..
<salih-emin> awk '/start_patern/,/stop_pattern/' arxeio_log
<salih-emin> αυτή ειναι η γενική μορφή
<salih-emin> αλλα θέλει διάβασμα και δοκιμές μέχρι να πετύχεις να σου εμφανίζει αυτό που ψάχνεις
<salih-emin> καλη συνέχεια και υπομονή
<salih-emin> θα πρέπει να βγώ
<Tassos> οκ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε :)
<salih-emin> τιποτα
<demi__> καλησπέρα.
<demi__> εγκατέστησα ubuntu 14.04 σε 1 λαπτοπ τοσιμπα σατελαιτ και  στις πρωτες εκκινησεις ενω ξελινουσαν κανονικά τα ubuntu δεν ξεκινουσαν τα windows. Εκανα ενημέρωση λογισμικού και τώρα ξεκινουν μόνο τα windows! Τι μπορεί να έγινε και τι πρεπει να κάνω;
<demi__> work_alkisg  εχεις β= χρονο να με βοηησεις;
<demi__>  εγκατέστησα ubuntu 14.04 σε 1 λαπτοπ τοσιμπα σατελαιτ και  στις πρωτες εκκινησεις ενω ξεκινουσαν κανονικά τα ubuntu δεν ξεκινουσαν τα windows. Εκανα ενημέρωση λογισμικού και τώρα ξεκινουν μόνο τα windows! Τι μπορεί να έγινε και τι πρεπει να κάνω;
<demi__> θα δοκιμάσω να εγκαταστησω το boot-repair απο το live-cd και να επιδιορθωσω το grub. Θα λυθεί έτσι;
<demi__> χρησιμοποίησα τον παρακατω οδηγό http://osarena.net/hacks-guides/pos-na-egkatastisete-linux-mazi-me-windows-88-1-me-uefi.html
<demi__> εγκατέστησα ξανα την 14.04 αλλά ξεκινά απευθειας με windows
<demi__>  θα δοκιμάσω να εγκαταστησω το boot-repair απο το live-cd και να επιδιορθωσω το grub. Θα λυθεί έτσι;
<demi__> work_alkisg μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις σε κάτι?
<demi2> prospathontas na egkatastiso ubuntu se ena toshiba satellite apoprosartithikan ola ta diamerismata kai den mporo na mpo oute sta windows!
<demi2> yparxei lisi?
<demi2> i exasa kai ta periehomena ton windows?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-06
<demi1> Kalimera se olous
<demi1> Egkat;estisa tin ubuntu 14.04  se toshba satellite c855 me proegkatestimena windows 8. To systima sinehize na bootarei apo ta Windows. egkatestisa to boot-repair kai tora den mpoytarei oyte apo ta windows, mono apo to live cd. yparxei tropos na diorthothei auti i katastasi?
<demi1> Καλημέρα ξανά. Οπως έγραψα σε greeklish πριν. Προσπάθησα να εγκαταστησω την Ubuntu 14.04 σε Toshiba satellite C855 που έχει προεγκατεστημενα windows 8, Το σύστημα ξεκινούσε από windows μόνο. Εγκατέστησα μέσω live CD το Boot-repair και το λειτουργησα για να επιδιορθώσει το grub. Το α
<demi1> ποτέλεσμα είναι να χάσω και τα windows και να μην αναγνωρίζονται μερικές από τις κατατμήσεις του σκληρου και η μορφή των αρχειων που περιέχουν.
<demi1> Μπορεί να διορθωθεί η ζημιάπου έγινε; Εχασα και τα windows και τα αποθηκευμένα αρχεια;
<demi1> alkisg καλημερα
<demi1> μπορείς να βοηθήσεις;
<alkisg> Καλημέρα demi1, σόρρυ ακούγεται πολύ χρονοβόρο :)
<demi1> μόνο εσύ μπορείς να πεις μια ιδέα. Υπάρχει καταρχήν τρόπος επαναφοράς windows?
<alkisg> Αυτό λέω, ότι δεν έχω χρόνο να βοηθήσω
<alkisg> Λογικά έτσι που τα λες, διορθώνονται όλα, αλλά θέλει χρόνο.
<demi1> Ισως καποια αλλη στιγμή; Να μην πειράξω τίποτα και να βοηθήσεις οταν μπορεσεις;
<alkisg> Καλύτερα πήγαινέ το σε κάποιον τεχνικό να στο φτιάξει
<demi1> Οι περισσοτεροι δεν ασχολουνται με linux δυστυχώς
<alkisg> Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν βρίσκεις τεχνικό;
<demi1> για λινουξ δεν υπαρχουν στην Μυτιληνη
<alkisg> Μπορούν να στο φτιάξουν και από απόσταση, δεν χρειάζεται επιτόπια...
<demi1> οκ μπορεις να μου στείλεις κάποιο ονομα;
<demi1> Μεχρι τωρα σε αναλογες περιπτωσεις με βοηθουσε η κοινοτητα  και εσυ φυσικα
<alkisg> demi1: μπες με live cd ubuntu 14.04
<alkisg> Είσαι ήδη μέσα;
<demi1> μεσα ειμαι
<alkisg> Τρέξε: update-manager
<alkisg> Πάτα ρυθμίσεις
<alkisg> Ενεργοποίησε το "universe"
<alkisg> Και μετά δώσε: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --yes install x11vnc
<alkisg> Τελικά αφού εγκατασταθεί, δώσε: x11vnc -connect plinet.ioa.sch.gr
<demi1> ενα ενα
<demi1> το update manager πως ξεκινά;
<alkisg> Πάτα alt+ctrl+t για να βγει ένα τερματικό
<alkisg> και εκεί μέσα γράψε update-manager
<demi1> που ειναι το universe?
<alkisg> http://i.stack.imgur.com/DiL3n.png
<alkisg> Πατάς ρυθμίσεις στον update-manager, βγαίνει αυτό, και μετά τσεκάρεις το δεύτερο checkbox
<demi1> ειναι τσεκαρισμενο
<alkisg> ΟΚ προχώρα παρακάτω
<alkisg> (09:28:11 πμ) alkisg: Και μετά δώσε: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --yes install x11vnc
<alkisg> (09:28:24 πμ) alkisg: Τελικά αφού εγκατασταθεί, δώσε: x11vnc -connect plinet.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> demi1: άσχημα τα πράγματα
<alkisg> Φαίνεται ότι έχεις κάνει re-partition
<demi1> λεγε
<alkisg> Και τώρα έχουν διαλυθεί τελείως τα πάντα, θέλει partition recovery με πολύ χαμηλές πιθανότητες επιτυχίας
<alkisg> Δηλαδή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχεις χάσει τα πάντα από το δίσκο...
<alkisg> Πες λίγο ξανά τι βήματα έκανες, από την αρχή...
<demi1> εγκατεστησα την 14.04
<alkisg> Από το live cd, και όχι μέσα από τα windows, σωστά;
<demi1> στις πρωτες εκκινησεις ξεκινουσε κανονικα αλλα δεν εμπαινα στα windows
<demi1>  ναι με livecd
<demi1> εκανα ενημερωση λογισμικου και μετα εκανε εγκκινηση μονο απο windows!
<alkisg> Α, μετά έμπαινε windows;
<demi1> ξαναεγκετεστησα την 14.04
<demi1> τα ιδια
<demi1> ενω φαινόταν εγκατεστημενη η 14.04 εμπαινε κατευθειαν σε windows
<demi1> στην κοινότητα μου προτειναν μια σελιδα με το boot-repair
<demi1> το εγκατεστησα και το λειτουργησα
<demi1> το αποτελεσμα ειναι αυτο που βλεπεις
<alkisg> Άρα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό τα σκάτωσε,
<alkisg> όμως, πριν κάνει αλλαγές, δίνει ένα αρχείο πληροφοριών, το έχεις κάπου;
<alkisg> Το αποτέλεσμα της εκτέλεσης του boot-repair, πριν τα διαλύσει όλα;
<demi1> οχι δεν το εχω κρατησει
<demi1> ημουν με livecd
<demi1> τι θα μαθεις από αυτό;
<alkisg> Αυτό θα μας έλεγε πώς ήταν τα partitions πριν τα διαλύσει
<alkisg> Π.χ. ότι το πρώτο άρχιζε από τον sector 0 και τελείωνε στον 12345678
<alkisg> Οπότε χρειάζονται συγκεκριμένα νούμερα
<demi1> μαλιστα
<demi1> απλα το μεγαλο παρτισιον το χωρισα εγω στα 3
<alkisg> Και στο πρώτο μετά είχες windows, στο δεύτερο linux, και στο τρίτο swap;
<alkisg> Όπως βλέπεις εκεί, τώρα είναι: 512 MB, 457 GB, 8 GB
<demi1> πρωτο win , meta ubuntu 200gb, meta swap 5gb
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 200 in Baz (deprecated) ""baz export" exports to the wrong directory with pathnames consisting of multiple components" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200
<alkisg> Οπότε να υποθέσω ότι τα 512 είναι windows system partition, τα 457 είναι windows partition, και τα 8 gb linux;
<alkisg> Αν είχες 200 GB ubuntu, τότε άστα να πάνε
<alkisg> Αυτό είναι που λέω ότι χρειάζεται partition recovery, είναι τελείως λάθος τώρα
<alkisg> demi1: το testdisk κάνει μια απελπισμένη προσπάθεια να βρει τι partitions είχες
<alkisg> Η πιθανότητα επιτυχίας είναι μικρή
<alkisg> Εγώ προτείνω να το δοκιμάσουμε πάντως, γιατί τώρα έτσι κι αλλιώς τα έχεις ήδη όλα χαμένα
<alkisg> Τι θες; να το κάνω ή όχι;
<demi1> στο τελος του δισκου ειχε ενα διαμερισμα γυρω στα 10gb μαλλον backup τα windows
<demi1> προχωρα σε αυτο που νομίζεις καλυτερο
<alkisg> demi1: κάτι σώθηκε, δεν ξέρω πόσα
<alkisg> Πριν το boot-repair, σε τι φάση ήταν;
<alkisg> Μπούταρε μόνο windows;
<demi1> ναι κανονικα
<alkisg> Επόμενη φάση τώρα είναι να δοκιμάσεις να μπουτάρεις windows...
<alkisg> ...τώρα όμως μπορείς να δεις τα αρχεία σου
<alkisg> Μήπως θες να κρατήσεις κανένα backup πριν προχωρήσεις παρακάτω;
<alkisg> Π.χ. να βάλεις τα έγγραφά σου σε κανά usb stick...
<demi1> να κάνωbackup πως?
<alkisg> Έχεις κανένα usb stick ή άλλον δίσκο;
<demi1> εχω
<alkisg> Ε, εκεί...
<alkisg> Γιατί υπάρχει πιθανότητα ακόμα να χαθούν τα έγγραφα που έβλεπες
<alkisg> Είσαι πολύ τυχερός που τα είδες τώρα
<alkisg> Υπάρχει βέβαια και η πιθανότητα να μπουτάρουν τα windows και όλα καλά...
<demi1> με ποιο τροπο; live cd?
<alkisg> Όπως είσαι τώρα
<alkisg> Τι έχεις; usb δίσκο;
<demi1> εχω σκληρο δισκο
<alkisg> Σύνδεσε τον σκληρό όπως είσαι τώρα
<alkisg> Κάτσε, εξωτερικό σκληρό λέμε, έτσι;
<demi1> ναι
<alkisg> ΟΚ, σύνδεσέ τον...
<demi1> τον συνδεω
<alkisg> /dev/sdb1       298G  297G  1.4G 100% /media/ubuntu/ERMARIO
<alkisg> ...δεν χωράει
<alkisg> Μόνο 1.4 GB ελεύθερα
<demi1> apokleietai
<demi1> svhse ta film se dvd
<alkisg> Αντίγραψε έτσι ό,τι θες
<alkisg> Σου αντίγραψα τον προσωπικό σου φάκελο...
<alkisg> Δες αν θες και κάτι άλλο
<demi1> ta arxeia ths Mach thelo
<alkisg> Αυτά εδώ δεν είναι;
<demi1> den ksero
<demi1> sta windows oti exei, documents kai desktop
<demi_> alkisg εβγαλε μια μπλε οθονη και λεει αποκατασταση
<demi_> δινει διαφορες επιλιγες
<alkisg> Δοκίμασες καμία;
<demi_> enter, F8 Esc
<alkisg> Αν δεν μπουτάρει, πας για καθολικό φορμάτ
<alkisg> Και νιώθεις τυχερός που έσωσες τα δεδομένα σου :)
<demi_> na tis dokimaso oles?
<alkisg> Ναι δοκίμασε
<demi_> to f8 leei na balo cd
<demi_> to esc na diortyhoso to uefi
<demi_> pao sto esc
<alkisg> Το enter πρώτα...
<demi_> ok
<demi_> to esc me pige sto bios
<demi_> λεει κωδικος σφαλματος οχ0000225
<alkisg> Ε, τα παίξανε τα windows
<alkisg> Πας για φορμάτ
<demi_> ok
<alkisg> Πρόσεξε να σβήσεις όλα τα partitions πριν το φορμάτ
<alkisg> Να μην μείνει κανένα κατάλοιπο, γιατί είναι σε αναξιόπιστη κατάσταση
<demi_> μεσω BIOOS δεν γινεται τιποτα;
<alkisg> Όχι
<alkisg> Θέλει φορμάτ
<luco> kalhspera!
<luco> is anybody here? :P
<jemadux> ask | luco
<jemadux> !ask
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<jemadux> !ask | luco
<lubotu3> luco: please see above
<luco> sry i'm new at this
<luco> καλησπέρα!Είμαι καινούριος πανω στα linux.Πως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μεσα σε μια εντολη ενα μεγαλο ονομα απο ενα αρχειο που περιεχει και (*
<Phantomas> luco: Καλησπέρα και από εδώ, χρησιμοποίησε το χαρακτήρα \ πριν από κάθε κενό/παρένθεση
<luco> καμια καλη ιδεα για ενα καλο tutorial?
<Phantomas> επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις ολόκληρο το όνομα αρχείου σε "" ή ''
<luco> μαζι με τις ( να φανταστω
<Phantomas> π.χ. vlc "weird filename (#1) *"
<Phantomas> ναι
<luco> γιατι μ βγαζει incorrect το (
<Phantomas> τι ακριβώς γράφεις;
<luco> π.χ προσπαθω την cp
<Phantomas> ωραία, ας πούμε ότι το αρχείο λέγεται 01 song (live) - Artist.mp3
<luco> cp ~/file1/file2/file3/weird filename (#6) .m4a .
<Phantomas> ένας τρόπος είναι cp "01 song (live) - Artist.mp3" "νέο όνομα αρχείου.mp3"
<Phantomas> ένας άλλος cp 01\ song\ \(live\)\ -\ Artist.mp3 νέο\ όνομα\ αρχείου.mp3
<Phantomas> (όπου υπάρχει ειδικός χαρακτήρας στο όνομα του αρχείου βάζεις \ δηλαδή)
<Phantomas> το πιο εύκολο είναι γράφεις cp 01 και πατάς TAB
<Phantomas> αυτό θα σου συμπληρώσει αυτόματα το όνομα αρχείου
<Phantomas> δοκίμασέ το
<luco> ο πρωτος τροπος πιο γρηγορος μου φαινεται
<Phantomas> ο τελευταίος είναι αυτός που βολεύει εμένα (γιατί δε γράφεις ολόκληρο το όνομα)
<luco> εσυ μου λες οταν θα ειμαι σε cd filename
<luco> οταν δουλευω απο Home?
<Phantomas> είσαι σε linux αυτή τη στιγμή;
<luco> ναι
<Phantomas> άνοιξε ένα τερματικό λοιπόν και δοκίμασέ το: γράψε cp ~/f (μονο, χωρις να πατησεις enter) και πάτα TAB
<Phantomas> αν δε σου βγάλει κάτι, πάτα το και 2η φορά το TAB
<luco> ok
<luco> miso
<Phantomas> είναι το λεγόμενο auto-completion
<luco> nai m evgale to name san na kanw  ls
<Phantomas> ;)
<Phantomas> αν συμπληρώσεις ένα γράμμα και ξαναπατήσεις TAB
<luco> kamia diadikasia na doulepsw apo home gia thn cp?
<Phantomas> θα σου συμπληρώσει την εντολή
<luco> nai to eida
<luco> :)
<luco> apo ena tutorial p diavaza dn ta egrafe swsta k epsaxna mish wra
<luco> exeis kanena kalo tutorial upopsin sou?
<jemadux> ti ennoeis ?
<Phantomas> luco: https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=367
<luco> gia arxarious
<Phantomas> νομίζω θα σε βοηθήσει
<luco> eyxaristw!
<Phantomas> αν μάθεις αυτά που έχει μέσα, και θες κι άλλα, μετά googlαρε και θα βρεις ενα σωρο
<Phantomas> στο τερματικό μπορείς να κάνεις από ένα απλό ls/cp όπως θες, μέχρι να γράψεις πλήρες πρόγραμμα
<luco> ok euxaristw tha to psaksw!
<Phantomas> καλή τύχη!
<Phantomas> ό,τι απορία προκύψει, ξέρεις τον δρόμο ;)
<luco> fusika!la8os mou p dn asxolh8ika pio mikros :(
<Phantomas> α και για μια πλήρη λίστα οδηγών που έχουν γράψει τα μέλη της κοινότητας http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=859 Σίγουρα θα βρεις κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα
<luco> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-07
<demi_> kalhspera
<demi_> Προσπαθω να εγκαταστησω windows8.1 σε ενα λαπτοπ toshiba satellite που είχε προεγκατεστημένα τα windows 8.1 και στο οποιο εκανα φορματ.  με φλασακι usb που έφτιαξα με τα ubuntu. Ενω δουλεύει στο desktop που έχω ubuntu  δε δουλευει στο λαπτοπ.
<demi_> Χρειάζεται καποια ρυθμιση στο BIOS?
<kerato> prepei na apenergopoihseis to secure boot
<kerato> kai apo to bios kai mesa apo ta windows
<demi_> πως γινεται να το απενεργοποιησω στο BIOS?
<kerato> den kserw pou akrivws einai h epilogh
<kerato> eksartatai apo to montelo sou
<demi_> νομιζω πως το βρήκα
<demi_> δε δουλεψε
<demi_> το εβαλα στο disable εκκινιση  απο USB αλλα δεν  δουλευει
<demi_> αν εγκαταστήσω ubuntu πρωτα θα μπορέσω μετά να βάλω windows σε dual boot?
<kerato> nai
<kerato> yparxei an den apatwmai kapoio video tutorial
<kerato> sta ellhnika
<kerato> psakse @ubuntu-gr forum
<demi_> η απάντηση στο πρωτο ερωτημα μου: «Got it to work, and it was so simple, as always.
<demi_> Switch the Boot Mode in BIOS from UEFI to CSM. Booted right up. I'll remember that before I waste half a day trying to fix something».
<demi_> προσπαθώ παράλληλα με τα windows να εγκαταστήσω ubuntu 14.04 αλλα  δεν αναγνωρίζει τη διαμερισματοποίηση που έχω κάνει στον δίσκο με τα windows
<demi_> βλεπει όλο το σκληρο ενιαίο αν και ξεχωρίζει τα διαμερισματα που εχω χωρίσει
<Vikto> καλησπέρα! θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος ξέρει κάποιο mail επικοινωνίας με τα άτομα που τρέχουν το site
<Vikto> επαναλαμβάνω την ερώτηση, καλησπέρα! θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος ξέρει κάποιο mail επικοινωνίας με τα άτομα που τρέχουν το site
<demi_> γιατί δεν βρισκω με το live cd τα windows 8 που εχω εγκατεστημενα;
<kerato> poio site
<kerato> ti koufes erwthseis gmt
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-31
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2726-1: Expat vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2726-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-01
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2727-1: GnuTLS vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2727-1/>
<mlll> Χαίρετε, πώς θα μπορούσα να εφαρμόσω αυτό το patch του webkit ;  https://onedrive.live.com/?id=78C0847849FED8F1!112&cid=78C0847849FED8F1&group=0&parId=root&authkey=!AIxjisKGRA8_YNU&action=locate
<mlll> πρόκειται για .zip γεματο με πακέτα .deb
<mlll> και έναν φάκελο dev επίσης γεμάτο πακέτα .deb
<NikTh> mlll: Καλησπέρα. Ελπίζω να γνωρίζεις τι κάνει αυτό το patch και η πηγή να είναι αξιόπιστη. Δεν το κοίταξα (δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα). Από αυτά που λες πάντως, δηλαδή...
<NikTh> ...ότι περιέχει πακέτα .deb μέσα, υποθέτω ότι με την εγκατάσταση αυτών των πακέτων θα εγκατασταθεί η εφαρμογή patchαρισμενη. Υπόθεση κάνω.
<mlll> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Κάτι τέτοιο υπέθεσα και εγώ όμως η υπαρξη πολλών πακετων με προβληματίζει :/
<NikTh> mlll: Ειλικρινά δεν έχω ιδέα για τι εφαρμογή και patch μιλάς. Πρέπει να εξετάσεις καλά τα πακέτα που θα κάνεις εγκατάσταση.
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-02
<basement> καλημέρα
<basement> αν είναι εδώ κάποιος για μια ερώτηση?
<salih-emin> NikTh,
<NikTh> eiosifidis, diamond_gr
<mitsoszn> paidia kalispera
<mitsoszn> i erotisi einai apli.... ebala ta ubuntu alla epidi diskolebome genika thelo na ta sbiso kai na balo ta windows to problima mou einai oti den exo cd alla mono usb
<mitsoszn> ti kinisis prepei na kano? euxaristo :)
<mitsoszn> einai kaneis edo?
<raf_> quit
<mitsoszn> kalispera paidia thelo boithia exo problima :)
<mitsoszn> to spaw den to spaw :)
<mitsoszn> einai kapios edo ?
<mitsoszn> boithia einai kapios ?
<mitsoszn> eimai apelpisenos
<mitsoszn> einai kaneis edo
<mitsoszn> einai kanei edo?
<mitsoszn> einai kaneis edo;:\\]
 * mitsoszn slaps alexsystemf around a bit with a large fishbot
<mitsoszn> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mitsoszn> thelo boithia einai kaneis edo?
<mitsoszn> hello]
<mitsoszn> hello
<mitsoszn> einia kaneis edo
<Afterlight> καλησπέρα
<mitsoszn> kalispera
<mitsoszn> ego megalo problima exeis gnosis apo ubuntu?
<mitsoszn> exo*
<Afterlight> όχι δύστυχος
<mitsoszn> ok
<Afterlight> αλλα, προσπάθησες το google ?
<mitsoszn> to eskisa
<Afterlight> για ριξ'το ισως εχουμε καμια ιδεα
<mitsoszn> kai skeftome na to petakso apo to mpalkoni :)
<Afterlight> χαχαχα
<mitsoszn> proti fora ekana egkatastasi ubuntu kai exo megalo problima
<Afterlight> για πες
<mitsoszn> katarxin me petaei sinexeia apo to wifi
<mitsoszn> apo ekei kai pera thelo na sbiso to ubuntu kai na paw stin mama windows
<mitsoszn> den exo cd rom exo usb
<mitsoszn> kai den mporo na kano egkatastasi ta windows
<mitsoszn> thelo na bgalo ta ubuntu epigontos :)
<mitsoszn> ta windows ta esbisa kai exo mono ubuntu
<mitsoszn> stin ousia den mporo na balo ta windows sto usb gia na kano format
<mitsoszn> apo windows ekana format me usb kai ebala ta ubuntu to antitheto den mporo
<Afterlight> εχεις windows σε καποιο usb ή cd
<Afterlight> ?
<NikTh> mitsoszn: Για δοκίμασε αυτό http://wp.me/p3HF9I-DK (τσέκαρε πρώτα το προγραμματάκι winusb, είναι ευκολότερο, ΑΝ δουλεύει σωστά)
<mitsoszn> oxi authn tin stigmh
<mitsoszn> pes oti katebazo
<Afterlight> perimene
<Afterlight> από αγγλικά πως πας ?
<mitsoszn> kati exoume
<Afterlight> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<NikTh> WTF ? Έδωσα το link πριν λίγο , ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ!
<Afterlight> ναι αλλα πανε εκει που λεει Ubuntu 14.04
<Afterlight> κάνε αυτο!!! μου φαίνεται ποιο εύκολο
<Afterlight> καταλαβες τι εννοω ?
<invisible_man> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKdxd718WXg
<nitsoszn> nikth
<nitsoszn> euxaristo poli
 * nitsoszn slaps NikTh around a bit with a large fishbot
<NikTh> nitsoszn: παρακαλώ, αλλά sorry , για πιο πράγμα;
<nitsoszn> me to sait pou mou estiles gia na kano format apo to usb
<NikTh> nitsoszn: Δούλεψε;
<nitsoszn> kapou xathika stis entoles :)
<nitsoszn> xexe
<NikTh> Σου είπα να δοκιμάσεις πρώτα το WinUSB, αλλά ίσως δεν το είδες.
<nitsoszn> exo thema me tin sindesi pefti sinexeia
<NikTh> Εκεί στο "Περιεχόμενα" θα δεις το WinUSB, πάτα εκεί και εγκατέστησε το.
<nitsoszn> ithela na se rotiso an pao se ena pc pou exei windows tha mporousa na to kano pio eukola?
<NikTh> nitsoszn: Ναι βέβαια. Σε PC με Windows χρησιμοποιείς το rufus.
<NikTh> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<NikTh> Πανεύκολο στην χρήση και δουλεύει μια χαρά!
<nitsoszn> ok euxaristo kai pali diavasa gia to rufus :)
<nitsoszn> to mesimeri
<nitsoszn> bazo to arxio sto usb kai trexo to usb apo to bios
<nitsoszn> etsi den einai ?
<NikTh> Χρησιμοποιείς το πρόγραμμα για να "βάλεις" το αρχείο στο USB. Όχι απλή αντιγραφή.
<nitsoszn> nai etsi akrivos'
<NikTh> Μετά ξεκινάς τον υπολογιστή σου από το USB.
<NikTh> OK
<nitsoszn> logika tha to diabasi
<NikTh> Λογικά ναι. Θα το διαβάσει. Έχεις τίποτα UEFI/Secure Boot στο PC σου;
<nitsoszn> kseri simera to ekana me to Universal USB Installer
<nitsoszn> kai kati den ekana sosta isos
<nitsoszn> ta exo bgali
<NikTh> Ίσως. Ίσως κάτι δεν έκανε σωστά το Universal USB Installer όμως. Το rufus δουλεύει καλύτερα (πιο αξιόπιστο).
<nitsoszn> nai etsi tha einai
<nitsoszn> kalo bradi hacker
<nitsoszn> :)
<NikTh> Καληνύχτα. :)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2728-1: Bind vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2728-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-03
<lockey> καλησπέρα
<lockey> εχει κανεις ιδεα πως να εγκαταστησω ενα αρχειο .run με τα δριωερσ της ati 4850 γιατι δεν βγαζω ακρη με το terminal  σ αυτο :/
<lockey> drivers
<kerato> proteinw na meineis me tous open source drivers
<kerato> eksallou nomizw oi catalyst den yposthrizoun pia th seira 4xxx
<kerato> einai symfwna me thn ati legacy kartes
<lockey> thnx apla 8elw na alla3w thn analysh
<lockey> mou dinei mono 800x600 kai 1024x768
<lockey> alla exw tetragwnh o9onh
<lockey> anyway ty
<lockey> bb
<lockey> hf
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2730-1: OpenSLP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2730-1/> || USN-2729-1: libvdpau vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2729-1/>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> MadAGu, Καλησπέρες
<MadAGu> pc_magas: καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Τι νέα?
<MadAGu> ήσυχα... γνωριζόμαστε; :x
<pc_magas> MadAGu, ΔΠέρα από το forum δεν νομίζω.
<MadAGu> α οκ γιατί ψάχνω να θυμηθώ το όνομα και δεν το θυμάμαι :)
<pc_magas> Παίδες ψήνεστε να κάνουμε ένα Workshop.
<pc_magas> Σκεύτομαι Κάτι σαν υλοποίηση Buisiness Σεναρίων Αξιοποιώντας Ubuntu και FOSS.
<MadAGu> για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θέλει δουλειά
<MadAGu> τι θα στοχεύει
<MadAGu> τι είδους εφαρμογές θα δειχθούν
<MadAGu> πού θα γίνει (το κυριότερο)
<MadAGu> κόστος προετοιμασίας
<MadAGu> κτλ κτλ
<pc_magas> Βασικά στο πως να στήσεις ένα είδους επειχείρησης με ελεύθερο Λογισμικό.
<pc_magas> Πχ. Τι θες αν έχεις Internet Shop ή τι Θες αν έχεις Λογιστικο Γραφείο.
<pc_magas> Και πόσα θα ξοδέψει κλπ. κλπ.
<ee2455> pc_magas: Μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα. Αν μπορείς να βρεις ανθρώπους που έχουν υλοποιήσει /στην πράξη/ τέτοια σενάρια, ακόμα καλύτερα.
<Ronic> Kalispera, mporw na kanw tin erotisi mou edw?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2734-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2734-1/> || USN-2733-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2733-1/> || USN-2732-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2732-1/> || USN-2731-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2731-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-04
<apanasenko> kalhspera
<apanasenko> kseri kapios na me katefthini sto ti prepei na meletisw gia na beltiosw tois epidosois tou apache ?
<apanasenko> ??
<skorpios69> kalispera sas exw ena themataki me to internet
<skorpios69> exw argo internet me argi fortosi selidas katevasmatos kai etsi
<skorpios69> kserei kaneis kati?
<aris> kalispera paidia
<aris> thelo na kano mia erotisi ...einai kaneis edo gia arxi?
<aris> gia ubuntu einai i erotisi
<aris> exo psaksi sto google alla den brika kati sxetiko
<aris> einai kaneis edo?
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα aris
<aris> hello
<aris> thelo boithia gia ta ubuntu
<aris> einai kaneis edo?
<aris> einai kaneis edo
<aris> einai kaneis
<aris> edo
<eliasps> aris εδώ είμαι.
<eliasps> Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει;
<aris> lipon pou  les
<aris> ebala ta ubuntu se olon ton skliro disko
<aris> kai den mporo tora na balo ta windows
<aris> toso apla
<aris> den mporo na kano partision se nfts
<aris> an to leo sosta
<eliasps> Έχεις προσωπικά αρχεία στο Ubuntu;
<aris> oxi
<eliasps> Σωστά το λες.
<aris> tipota
<eliasps> Ο υπολογιστής τι προεγκατεστημένο λειτουργικό σύστημα είχε;
<eliasps> Windows;
<aris> 8,1
<eliasps> Μάλιστα.
<eliasps> Κοίτα, μπορείς ακόμη και αν το Ubuntu πιάνει όλον τον δίσκο, να το συρρικνώσεις και να ελευθερώσεις χώρο για το Windows ώστε να το εγκαταστήσεις.
<eliasps> Αλλά η διαδικασία είναι χρονοβόρα και είναι αρκετά ποιο απλό να σβήσεις εντελώς το Ubuntu από τον δίσκο.
<eliasps> Να εγκαταστήσεις Windows, και στη συνέχεια πάλι Ubuntu.
<aris> windows 8,1
<aris> alla thelo na balo ta 7....
<aris> tespa as balo mia fora ta windows kai tha to kano
<eliasps> Ναι.
<eliasps> Βάλε κανονικά τα 7 σε όλο το δίσκο.
<eliasps> Και μετά ακολουθείς την διαδικασία εδώ:
<aris> orea
<eliasps> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25314#Topic-02
<aris> euxaristo eliasps kalo bradi :)
<eliasps> Εννοώ με την συρρίκνωση.
<eliasps> Καλό βραδυ. Αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα μπες στο φόρουμ
<aris> a
<eliasps> \forum
<Euaki> Το φόρουμ της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu βρίσκεται εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<aris> gia na ta sbiso more etsi kai alios den exo kati
<eliasps> Nai, gia auto einai grigorotero etsi
<eliasps> αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς μόλις εγκαταστήσεις το WIndows θα πρέπει να ελευθερώσεις χώρο για το ubuntu
<eliasps> λέει εδώ πως
<eliasps> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25314#Topic-02
<eliasps> ένα λεπτό υπόθεση.
<eliasps> Και μετά κανονικά εγκατάσταση ubuntu.
<aris> na se kala euxaristo
<eliasps> Τίποτα!
<aris> e kai meta winwdos
<eliasps> Όχι, μετά τίποτα. Τα windows θα υπάρχουν ήδη αφού θα τα εγκαταστήσεις πρώτα
<eliasps> ρίξε μία ματιά σε αυτόν τον οδηγό να πάρεις μία ιδέα. http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25314
<eliasps> Εξηγεί την διαδικασία.
<eliasps> Απλά το extra βήμα που θα πρέπει να κάνεις εσύ, είναι να εγκαταστήσεις ταwindows από την αρχή.
<eliasps> Γιατί θεωρητηκά στον οδηγό, υπήρχαν ήδη.
<eliasps> Αν σε μπέρδεψα κάπου πες μου.
<aris> ego den exo katholou xoro sto skliro disko einai olos ubuntu prepei na kano partision kai na kano xoro gia na balo ta winwdos
<aris> to thema mou einai pos tha kano xoro sta ubuntu gia na balo ta windwos
<eliasps> Να στο εξηγήσω από την αρχή.
<eliasps> Μπορείς να κάνεις χωρο στο Ubuntu για το Windows ώστε να το εγκαταστήσεις, αλλά θα σου πάρει πάρα πολλή ώρα και μετά θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιες ρυθμίσεις για να λειτουργεί σωστά.
<eliasps> Αυτό που σου λέω να κάνεις είναι το εξής:
<eliasps> 1. Κάνεις φορμάτ στον υπολογιστή (θα σβηστεί εντελώς το Ubuntu) και εγκαθιστάς Windows 7. Τα Windows 7 θα πιάσουν όλο το δίσκο, δεν θα έχεις καθόλου Ubuntu. Σαν να αγόρασες υπολογιστή με Windows 7.
<eliasps> 2. Αφού εγκαταστήσεις τα Windows 7, μέσα από αυτά, θα ελευθερώσεις χώρο για να εγκαταστήσεις το Ubuntu.
<eliasps> 3. Σε αυτό το χώρο θα εγκαταστήσεις το Ubuntu.
<aris> malista des kai auto
<aris> den exo cd driver exo usb
<aris> den thelo na balo ksana ubuntu :)
<eliasps> Ακούγεται σαν να κάνουμε κύκλο, αλλά πίστεψέ με, είναι ποιο γρήγορο έτσι.
<eliasps> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα που έχεις USB. Αν δεν θες να ξαναβάλεις Ubuntu, καλώς. Μπορώ να σου εξηγήσω την διαδικασία για να ελευθερώσεις χώρο όπως είσαι τώρα. Αλλά είναι αρκετά πιο περίπλοκη από αυτό που σου εξηγώ να κάνεις.
<aris> loipon exo exo kanei me to programa rufus
<aris> ebala ta windwos 7 ta trexo sto laptop
<aris> alla mou leei oti den iparxoun arxia
<aris> gia na kanei to setup
<eliasps> Δεν το ξέρω το πρόγραμμα. Τι κάνεις με αυτό;
<aris> kaneis to usb boot
<aris> bootaple
<eliasps> Δοκίμασε με ένα DVD καλύτερα, να γράψεις εκεί τα Windows, για να μην μπλέκεις.
<aris> auto einai to thema oti den exo dvd driver
<aris> an eixa tha to eixa teliosi mexri tora to thema :)
<eliasps> α οκ.
<aris> pedebome to usb
<eliasps> Poia ekdosi ubuntu exeis?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-05
<ozzy_> exo ena laptop me windows 8.1 ta esbisa kai ebala ubuntu otan omos ebaza ta ubuntu esbisa telios ta windows lipon brika ta zoria me ta ubuntu kai apofasisa na balo pali ta windows ,,,,teliaka den mporo na ta balo giati oti bazo to cd gia na balo px ta windows 7 otan paei na kanei thn egkatastasi stin arxi pou dialego glossa kai xora mou zitaei na balo ton sosto arxeio cd gia na kano format...kamia idea
<ozzy_> euxaristo
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu Free Culture ShowCase - Ubuntu 15.10 <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/05-09-15/ubuntu-free-culture-showcase-ubuntu-1510>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-06
<mits> Είμαι καινούριος με Ubuntu 14.04 LTS,
<mits> Είμαι καινούριος με Ubuntu 14.04 LTS,
<mits> Είμαι καινούριος με Ubuntu 14.04 LTS,  και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη με την ενεργοποίηση της wlan κάρτας... Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς... Συνδέομαι μόνο ενύρματα με ethernet..Βοήθεια κανείς;
<mits> Μόλις έβαλα τα 14.04 lts. Καμιά ιδέα για τη λειτουργία της wlan κάρτας...
<kerato> 8a prepei katarxhn na deis poio einai to montelo ths kartas sou
<kerato> gia na prakseis analoga
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-05
<pc_magas> Καλισπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-06
<maesrin> geia sas paidia , ti kanete?
<labpc07> Kalhmera, eimaste apo ena sxoleio pou apofasise na gyrisei to lab tou se edubuntu alla ta exoume brei diskola me to repo tou sch.gr Paizei na mas bohthisete na bgaloume mia akrh ? Gt to sch mas exei ligo grammenous.
<koleygr> καλησπερα σας
<maesrin> geia sou koleygr
<koleygr> γεια σου maesrin
<koleygr> ξερει κανενας αν το centOS εχει τιποτα περιεργο στην εγκατασταση?
<ee2455> koleygr: Δηλαδή; Σαν τί περίεργο;
<maesrin> koleygr: to centos7 einai straightforward
<maesrin> ektos kai an 8es na paixeis me to partitioning i na valeis encryption
<maesrin> alla to default installation is a piece of cake? exeis katevasei to DVD or to minimal installion iso?
<maesrin> to DVD exei graphic installation, enw to minimal nomizw einai curses based
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> σας ευχαριστω πολυ
<koleygr> πλεον θα εχω : debian, ubuntu, linux mint, openSUSE και centOS
<koleygr> βλεπω πολλες διανομες
<koleygr> ολα τρεχουν μια χαρα
<koleygr> θα πιασει καλα λεφτα το 10χρονο pc μου αν το πουλησω
<koleygr> χαχαχαχαχα
<koleygr> κατεβαζω το dvd...
<maesrin> giati vlepeis polles dianomes ? den exeis kapoia pou exei oikeiotita?
<maesrin> exeis*
<koleygr> ναι...προς το παρον για εμενα προτιμω το debian και το ubuntu
<maesrin> to package management debian based me redhat based einai i mera me tin nixta pantws
<koleygr> αλλα φτιαχνω ενα προγραμμα και θελω να το δω να τρεχει σε οσο πιο πολλες διανομες μπορω
<koleygr> και ψαχνω τα πακετα πως περνιουνται κλπ
<maesrin> ti programma ftiaxneis an epitrepete?
<koleygr> χρησιμοποιο Qt και LaTeX
<koleygr> θα ειναι ενα προγραμμα που κατασκευαζει μαθηματα φυσικης, μαθηματικων κλπ
<koleygr> με ερωτησεις, παρουσιασεις, σημειωσεις κλπ
<koleygr> θα φτιαξω τα πρωτα μαθηματα φυσικης και θα το κυκλοφορησω
<ee2455> koleygr: You had me at LaTeX. Εχεις καμιά ιδέα πότε θα είναι έτοιμο το πρόγραμμά σου;
<koleygr> ee2455 υπολογιζω το καλοκαιρι να το εχω ετοιμα και δοκιμασμένο
<koleygr> μπορει να βγαλω beta νωριτερα
<ee2455> Ωραίος, keep going.
<koleygr> ty
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-07
<koleygr> καλησπερα
<koleygr> ψαχνω καποιο καναλι στο irc ή καμια σελιδα στο φβ να ρωτησω κατι για centOS
<koleygr> Ξερει κανεις?
<ee2455> Μπες στο #centos...
<koleygr>  σε ποιο network?
<koleygr> μπηκα στο freenode και δε με αφηνε να στειλω μηνυμα
<ee2455> Εχεις κάνει register το nick σου;
<koleygr> υπαρχουν διαφορα για centOS απο οτι ειδα αλλα δεν υπαρχει για προβληματα κια τετοια
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> το εχω κανει
<ee2455> Θες να δοκιμάσεις άλλη μία φορά; Μπες τώρα στο #centos.
<ee2455> (Εδώ, στο freenode)
<koleygr> mphka
<koleygr> ποια ειναι η εντολη να συνδεθω?
<ee2455> Δίνεις /join #centos
<koleygr> εχω μπει απο το xchat
<ee2455> Δεν σε βλέπω μέσα στο channel...
<koleygr> μου βγαζει freenode>centos-unregistered
<ee2455> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις κάνει register το nick σου;
<koleygr> nai
<koleygr>  αλλα δεν εχω κανι identify
<koleygr>  δε θυμαμαι πως
<ee2455> Ε ναι, πρέπει να κάνεις και identify...
<koleygr> να πατησω πανω στο freenode και να δωσω εντολη?
<koleygr> τι εντολη να δωσω?
<ee2455> Δοκίμασε κάτι τέτοιο: /nickserv identify <password>
<ee2455> Μπορείς να το κάνεις και στις ρυθμίσεις του xchat.
<ee2455> Εβγαλες άκρη;
<ee2455> Σε βλέπω τώρα στο #centos...
<koleygr> mphka
<koleygr> ηθελε join
<koleygr> δεν επιανε απο τη λιστα
<ee2455> Βάλε το password σου στις ρυθμίσεις του xchat για να σε κάνει αυτόματα identify όταν συνδέεσαι.
<koleygr> δεν το βρισκω αυτο στις ρυθμισεις
<ee2455> xchat -> Network list -> κάνε Edit στο "Freenode" και βάλε το password στο αντίστοιχο πεδίο.
<iSlayWyverns> Όταν λέτε xchat -> hexchat?
<koleygr> οχι
<koleygr> xchat
<ee2455> Το hexchat είναι fork του xchat.
<koleygr> ειναι του  gnome νομιζω
<ee2455> Παρεμπιπτόντως, το xchat μάλλον είναι abandonware, οπότε καλύτερα ξεκίνα να χρησιμοποιείς hexchat...
<iSlayWyverns> ee2455, είναι
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<George0k00> έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με DragonFly BSD και freeBSD?
<MISRC220> Γειά σας παιδιά
<MISRC220> Θέλω να κανω μια ερώτηση
<eiosifidis> Γεια σου και σενα
<eiosifidis> Αν ξερουμε
<MISRC220> Όταν πατάω στο search δεν μπορώ να πατήσω στα είκονίδια που μου βγάζει ως αποτέλεσμα. Μόνο με τα βελάκια του πληκτρολογίου. Τι μπορώ να κανω για να το φτιάξω;
<MISRC220> Ξέρει κανεις τι μπορώ να κάνω;
<eiosifidis> Mouse δουλεύει;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-08
<MISRC220> Ναι το Mouse δουλεύει μια χαρά... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για πιο λόγο το κάνει...Οταν εγκατέστησα τα ubuntu μου δούλευε μια χαρά.
<MISRC220> ποιο*
<koleygr> Καλησπερα
<koleygr> Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερετε καμια διανομη αρκετα διαδεδομενη της Red Hat εκτος απο το centOS
<kerato> sl
<koleygr> της ιδιας οικογενειας δλδ
<kerato> https://www.scientificlinux.org/ sou eipa
<koleygr> σε ευχαριστω kerato... δεν θυμομουν πως ειναι στην ιδια οικογεννεια
<koleygr> να σαι καλα
<Black_Horseman> kai to fedora
<koleygr> ωραια
<koleygr> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ
<koleygr> θα τα δοκιμασω και τα δυο
<Black_Horseman> to fedora einai pio user friendly kai gia everyday use
<Black_Horseman> to cenOS einai pio pro stuff
<koleygr> σ ευχαριστω
<koleygr> το centOS μου βγαζει προβληματα
<koleygr> ωστοσο νομιζω πως η σχεση fedora-centOS ηταν η ιδια με debian-ubuntu
<koleygr> αλλα μαλλον εκανα λαθος
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-10
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<Black_Horseman> geia sou maga
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<pc_magas> Egw paleuw anergos na kanw ena wordpress docker image na paizei.
<pc_magas> Kai 8elw na mporw mesw docker compose na orizw manually tin ip kai to network enos docker image pou orizw se ena docker compose.
<pc_magas> H enallaktika na mporw na pairnw tin ip tou entos toy entrypoint script
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-11
<Tassos> χαίρεται παιδιά
<Tassos> γνωρίζει κανείς από κρουστική και βηματική απόκριση σήματος;
<Tassos> αν γνωρίζει κάποιος και μπορεί να βοηθήσει παρακαλώ ας μου πει
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-07
<talos-mintgr> eiosifidis: Forum SQL down ?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-09
<pc_magas> Kalispera paides to forum exete idea giati enw kanw login me ksanapeta gia login?
<pc_magas> the first six Black Sabbath albums??? Γιατί　το　έβδομο　είναι　τόσο　χάλια？
<salih-emin> speraaa
<talos-mintgr> spera
<koleygr> Παιδια.. για το φορουμ μολις ανεβασε ενα μελος στην ομαδα του φβ το εξης : "Γεια σας. Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο forum του ubuntu.gr. Υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα ή είναι κάτι που με αφορά; Ας βοηθήσει κάποιος. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων."
<koleygr> δοκιμασα κι εγω και εχει δικιο
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-10
<salih-emin> Θα το δούνε. Αφού έστειλέ και σε mailing list
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-03
<DarkiYahu> Anyone knows greek I need help?
<Cerebrux> DarkiYahu: στο group εδώ μιλάμε Ελληνικά. Τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις ?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-07
<xenial64-user3> kalispera
<xenial64-user3> eimai kenourgios stin oloi fasi chatroom
<xenial64-user3> exei kai alla elinika rooms?
<xenial64-user3> euxaristw
#ubuntu-gr 2019-09-04
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται! Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με την γλώσσα Swift ?
<Tas-sos> Αυτό που θέλω/αναρωτιέμαι είναι αν μπορώ να προγραμματίσω σε Swift από το Debian μου
<Tas-sos> Αυτό γιατί, θέλω να βοηθήσω ένα φίλο γράφοντας του ένα κομμάτι κώδικα ώστε να το ενσωματώσει στην συνέχεια
<Tas-sos> σε μια εφαρμογή για iOS που κάνει από το Mac του.
#ubuntu-gr 2020-08-31
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα & καλή εβδομάδα! :-)
